# Apex "ski" boots



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a little update on these boots. I contacted the local rep for these boots last summer, my son now rides for them. We have been using them and they are basically like riding a top of the line snowboard boot with the option to slap the outer shell on it and ski in them. I know there has got to be some other dual sport people out there, I know quite a few here that I ride/ski with on a regular basis. 

They are like our flow talons with a more cushy liner. The shell is really low profile in comparision and fits our feet very well. He will be riding/skiing them all season and as long as he can.... He is in love with the boots, he rides the MCX. Apex Ski Boots - Performance and Comfort | Apex Ski Boots


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow they're cool! Not personally a multi talented slider but I know a few people that would do well to try these out


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Any update on these boots? I find myself needing new snowboard and ski boots this season.

At $900 it seemed too expensive, however, I found out I get a decent discount. At $440 it seems like a decent deal. 

I'm not a picky skier, so I'm not really worried about performance. By current ski boots are like I'm wearing 2 Amazon boxes on my feet rattling around. 

I am worried about how they will hold up with 50 days a year as a snowboard boot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What kind of riding do you do? 

For the ski part thry are great, zero issues.

For the snowboard part, if your big and ride big terrain, the spine in the soft boot portion is a little weak, my son broke the spine in the first pair hitting 50' jumps and dropping cliffs. They gave us free boots for a season, he went through 3 pairs. They are a like a higher end snowboard boot though and are very comfortable, we gave them feedback on them 3 years ago and they slated them for improvements which should have been made last season.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Argo said:


> What kind of riding do you do?
> 
> For the ski part thry are great, zero issues.
> 
> For the snowboard part, if your big and ride big terrain, the spine in the soft boot portion is a little weak, my son broke the spine in the first pair hitting 50' jumps and dropping cliffs. They gave us free boots for a season, he went through 3 pairs. They are a like a higher end snowboard boot though and are very comfortable, we gave them feedback on them 3 years ago and they slated them for improvements which should have been made last season.


200lb, rarely leave the ground. I think I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

supham said:


> 200lb, rarely leave the ground. I think I'll give them a shot.


I would go with their xp, they are a little more sturdy without the outer ski parts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my ski industry buddies dont like em


----------

